# coke zero on keto?



## tonyc74

Someone left a bottle of this in my fridge and as far as i can see no sugars no carbs on anything that would spoil keto, anyone know if this is ok to drink, its pretty damn tasty compared to water!?

Thanks


----------



## joe.b

coke zero's fine on keto mate,i drink it all the time


----------



## Deezal

I "heard" that the sweetner does affect your keto.. but then again i also "heard" fizzy water gives you celulite??

coke zero is luverly when its ice cold though..


----------



## tonyc74

Had it in the freezer then defrosted it...just had a sip and its lovely...just dont want to screw up my diet going to all this effort!


----------



## joe.b

slip a little vodka in with it,it'll taste EVEN better then:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74

Dont tempt me man there are beers and havanna rum in the fridge...just have to last until saturday!

sipping some cold water now!


----------



## Bulkamania

I was wondering this too. Same with diet coke, that doesn't contain carbs either. But I also "heard" it can be bad in some way if you're cutting. Can't see how though??


----------



## tonyc74

Bulkamania said:


> I was wondering this too. Same with diet coke, that doesn't contain carbs either. But I also "heard" it can be bad in some way if you're cutting. Can't see how though??


That coke zero theres nothing in it so it must be the same as drinking carbonated water with the flavouring, think i need to get some keto sticks at the weekend..its tempting to drink it!


----------



## zelobinksy

Some people say it knocks them out of keto, some don't.

however, i've heard of no studies proving this.

any low carb drink will be fine mate, so don't worry, you'll have some pleasure on the keto ^^


----------



## Cliff

Deezal said:


> I "heard" that the sweetner does affect your keto.. but then again i also "heard" fizzy water gives you celulite??
> 
> coke zero is luverly when its ice cold though..


Aspartame supposedly effects Ketosis. (google Aspartame and Ketosis for more info).

For this reason, I believe Coke in the US brought out Coke with Sucralose but I've never seen it here in the UK.

As an alternative, I normally drink the fizzy waters from Marks and Spencers as they don't use Aspartame. :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania

Cliff said:


> Aspartame supposedly effects Ketosis. (google Aspartame and Ketosis for more info).
> 
> For this reason, I believe Coke in the US brought out Coke with Sucralose but I've never seen it here in the UK.
> 
> As an alternative, I normally drink the fizzy waters from Marks and Spencers as they don't use Aspartame. :beer:


So would diet coke/coke zero be ok on normal low carb diets then?


----------



## Cliff

Bulkamania said:


> So would diet coke/coke zero be ok on normal low carb diets then?


I have read that Aspartame kicks you out of Ketosis and many on diets like the Atkins, have reported this. (It seems as though the Coke cans I have read, be it diet, zero, max, light all contain aspartame).

Of course and unfortunately their is no hard and fast rule because everyone is different and different foods and amount of carbs effect people differently.

If you are on the Keto diet, the best test is to p*ss on a keto-stick to verify you are in Ketosis, drink a drink with contains aspartame and then p*ss on a new keto-stick the next day to see if it has kicked you out of Ketosis.


----------



## Raptor

I had a girl round last night and while she had vod and coke i just had pepsi max...

I was deep in to ketosis before it and then after not even showing traces????

Gutted


----------



## stl

I think it's very individual - i used to drink loads of pepsi max and still show ketones on the p1ss strip.

Whether the strips are reliable indicators is another debate though!


----------



## Belinda

I've read that it can kick you out of ketosis due to the caffeine content i.e. by creating an insulin spike through increased blood sugar levels. I tend to have the caffeine-free variety if possible, it's apparently allowed on Atkins so I applied the same rule to my keto diet. Also tried diet lemonade or diet fanta (which contain aspartame) and managed to stay in ketosis. Seems generally that effects from caffeine and/or aspartame are pretty anecdotal and it defintiely varies from person to person.


----------



## andy51086

Why does it matter if you are in ketosis or not, as long as the fat is coming off i wouldnt bother


----------



## mikep81

Aren't the keto sticks only accurate if you're dehydrated as well? I'm sure I read one of the experts on here saying that.


----------



## totalwar

when i used to drink diet coke all the time

i found it made me feel bloated and dident really get as hungery bettween meals

every one didfrent

i dont think its to good for you

i feel much better now i drink only warter green tea maby a coffey or 2


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Just because it has no sugars or Carbs does not mean it will not have a negative impact o your overall diet and it is hardly a health drink, if you must but adjust cals to compensate and try not to make it habit, you should be looking for as cleaner diet as possible, some get away with all sorts of things on keto


----------



## The Big Dog

andy51086 said:


> Why does it matter if you are in ketosis or not, as long as the fat is coming off i wouldnt bother


My thoughts also. People seem to get hung up on this IN ketosis thing. I'm doing keto for my comp and if I fancy a diet coke I'm having one. if I want sugar free jelly I'm having one. Weight is comming off, job done. It's all calories at the end of I'm my mind.


----------



## switch

I was on Keto a few weeks back, I did 6 weeks, the biggest problem with drinking diet coke or pepsi is ordering in restaurants, twice the server messed up and gave me full fat !!!!


----------



## Andrew Jacks

switch said:


> I was on Keto a few weeks back, I did 6 weeks, the biggest problem with drinking diet coke or pepsi is ordering in restaurants, twice the server messed up and gave me full fat !!!!


Order red wine (not the cheap stuff) Carb free


----------



## Guest

Bulkamania said:


> So would diet coke/coke zero be ok on normal low carb diets then?


Yeah, but id try to avoid drinking it away from food. The artificial sweeteners fuk with your body.

Ive used during keto with no real negative effects on fat loss.


----------



## ausbuilt

joe.b said:


> slip a little vodka in with it,it'll taste EVEN better then:thumbup1:


yep!!! and in ketosis- alcohol is converted to a ketone EASILY, and the body does this BEFORE converting fats... so when you drink, you delay your fat burning a little.. but apart from that its not a problem- you WILL remain in keto with vodka/vodka/gin/white rum (bacardi) at 40%plus alcohol



tonyc74 said:


> Dont tempt me man there are beers and havanna rum in the fridge...just have to last until saturday!


beers are def no no.. to many carbs... (maybe amstel light- low carb beer and a metformin to be sure..); havana rum- MAY be ok.. i think the dark rums have some residual sugars- but haven't look this up..



mikex101 said:


> Yeah, but id try to avoid drinking it away from food. The artificial sweeteners fuk with your body.
> 
> Ive used during keto with no real negative effects on fat loss.


Yeah many a time its saved me when I have a sugar craving


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just wanted to slip into here and say don't bother with keto sticks.

I try and tell people that as much as possible, if they were like 50pence for 100 I'de be like fine whatever, but there not, so don't waste your money.


----------



## Jmanj

Hmmm well ive heard that diet drink are fine the only problem with them is that they tend to trick your body into thinking that your having sugar so you get insulin spikes on keto, although personally this has never affected me and i could not live without them when im doing keto! :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse

I've always been ok with pepsi max tbh


----------



## engllishboy

Asdas own sugar free drinks contain sucralose, so if aspartame dies knock you out of it as some report, perhaps look into one of those as an alternative. Can't beat a cold pepsi max put if the can though!!


----------



## hsmann87

well i lived off diet coke during keto and i got down to about 5% bodyfat so i say that its fine


----------



## Dazza

What do you think alcohol is?



Andrew Jacks said:


> Order red wine (not the cheap stuff) Carb free


----------

